# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الكحول تقتل 2.3 مليون شخص سنويا

## salihmob

*  كشفت منظمة الصحة العالمية الجمعة أن إساءة استخدام الكحول تتسبب في 2.3 مليون وفاة في العالم كل عام. 
وقالت المديرة العامة للمنظمة الدكتورة مارغريت تشان، في افتتاح ندوة  السياسة العالمية لمكافحة الكحول في إسطنبول، إن الكحول قد تكون قاتلة.  وأوضحت أن الكحول قد تقتل ببطء، إذ إنها تقود تدريجيا إلى أمراض مثل تشمّع  الكبد والسرطان في عدة مواقع. 
في السياق قالت تشان إن الكحول قد تقتل أحيانا بشكل فوري حين تساهم في حوادث سير وجروح وعنف وجرائم عنيفة وانتحار. 
وعبرت عن أسفها لتزايد استهلاك الكحول بسرعة في دول تفتقد إلى القوانين  التنظيمية الضرورية لحماية السكان من الأضرار الناتجة عن الكحول.*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

شكراً أخي على معلومات الجميلة ومفيدة

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

